# MGF dosage for injury healing?



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

What would the recommended dosing protocol be?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

bump?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used 1mg micro dosed into the area with great effect


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i have used 1mg micro dosed into the area with great effect


1 mg at once, how often?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i have used 1mg micro dosed into the area with great effect


damn i was hoping 200mcg micro dosed into the area each day would be good enoug! guess i'm gonna have to buy more!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> 1 mg at once, how often?


yes 1mg at once micro dosed so 20 x 50mcg shots i did this twice a week


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes 1mg at once micro dosed so 20 x 50mcg shots i did this twice a week


Sorry for stupid questions, with this micro dosing do you break through the skin every injections, so it is 20 shots in the area? Or you break through the skin and move needle around, injecting a small amount here and there?

Is this 1mg weight dependent, so smaller person would need less, or smaller muscle may need less for healing?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've used 200mcg everyday in the back of the elbow where the tricep attaches..

I went for a deeper injection under the tendon..

Worked a treat..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> Sorry for stupid questions, with this micro dosing do you break through the skin every injections, so it is 20 shots in the area? Or you break through the skin and move needle around, injecting a small amount here and there?
> 
> Is this 1mg weight dependent, so smaller person would need less, or smaller muscle may need less for healing?


yes you break through the skin with every injection the other way is just injecting into one place......

is the dose weight dependent no it was a dose i came to from trial and error that worked very well, how would you know if the injury in a smaller muscle is less severe than that in a larger muscle?? best thing you can do is to use a dose (i would not use less than 500mcg) and then increase if it does not do the job.


----------



## IAIN1978 (Sep 13, 2010)

@ Pscarb, did you use PEG MGF or just MGF at that dosage?


----------

